# Wago PFC200 / Danfoss FC102 Modbus-TCP Probleme



## Wagola (12 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche aktuell einen Danfoss-Umrichter per Modbus TCP von einem PFC200 zu steuern.
Dabei habe ich das Problem, dass ich zwar mit dem FbMbMasterTcp von Wago eine Verbindung hinbekomme,
aber sobald ich mit Funktionscode 3 ab irgendeinem Register Daten auslesen möchte,
bekomme ich vom Umrichter den Exception Code 2 - "illegal data address" zurück.

Wenn ich das in der Modbus-Doku richtig verstehe, brauche ich doch nur den FU-Parameter mal Zehn nehmen und habe dann das richtige Modbus-Register oder?
Für die Prozessdatenwörter (lesend) z.B. ab Register 12220.
Weil dann glaube ich eigentlich alles richtig zu machen.

An der Unit-ID scheint es auch nicht zu liegen. Da hab ich 0, 1 und 255 ausprobiert.
Immer das gleiche Fehlerbild. Der Umrichter gibt Exception Code 2 zurück.


Jemand eine Idee?

Kurz nochmal zum Aufbau:
Wago PFC 200 750-8216 (Programmierung e!Cockpit)
Danfoss FC102 mit MCA122


----------



## Nost (12 Februar 2020)

Die Frage ist ob deine Steuerung auch bei Register Adresse 1 anfängt oder bei 0. Probier mal 12219 anstatt 12220.
Liest du 1 oder 2 Wörter aus?


----------



## Wagola (13 Februar 2020)

Danke!
Das Auslesen der Daten hat soweit geklappt. FU-Parameter x10 -1 gibt Startadresse. Wenn ich zwei Register Auslese schiebt sich der Wert ins zweite Antwort-Wort. 

Jetzt hänge ich beim Schreiben vom Control Word und dem Sollwert fest. Da bekomme ich jetzt immer Exception Code 4 zurück.


----------



## Danfoss2020 (9 November 2020)

Hallo an alle Beteiligten,

für Modbus TCP und das Steuerwort bzw. Sollwert werden folgende Registeradressen benötigt.
Steuerwort Modbus TCP ist die 2810
Sollwert Modbus TCP ist die 2811

Die zu lesenden Werte / Antworten
Zustandswort 2910
Hauptistwert 2911

Je nach Steuerung kann es sein das die Register mit einem Offset von -1 angeschrieben werden müssen.
Sprich z.B. Steuerwort 2809.

Die restlichen Register werden wie der Vorredner schon beschrieben hat mit mit der Parameternummer x 10 -1 angeschrieben bzw. gelesen.
Beispiel Fc-102: Betriebsstunden (Parameter 15-00)
Rechnung: (1500 x 10) - 1 = Registeradresse 14999.

_Kleiner Exkurs:
Bei Modbus RTU handelt es sich beim Steuerwort um das Register 50000 und der Sollwert 50010. Zustandswort 50200 und Hauptistwert 50210._
Anhang anzeigen Modbus_Registeradresse.pdf


Grüße
Ries


----------



## Dueffman (20 November 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Frage @ Danfoss 2020

Gelten die Register 50000 etc. auch für die VLT 2800?
Ich krieg beim besten willen keine Kommunikation via Modbus zwischen ner1500er und einem VLT 2800. Baud/ Stopbit / Verkabelung alles doppelt kontrolliert. 
Ein anderer Teilnehmer funktioniert einwandfrei.

Grüsse
Andreas


----------

